# PC/SC ReinerSCT

## jonasstein

Ich möchte ein ReinerSCT ecom Kartenleser per PC/SC ansprechen. 

Wenn ich den daemon per 

```
# pcscd -a -d -f

```

starte funktioniert es gut, aber es scheitert nach 

```
# rc-service pcscd stop

 * Stopping PC/SC Daemon ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

# rc-service pcscd start

 * Starting PC/SC Daemon ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

```

obschon beides mit ok bestätigt wurde. Sollten beide Wege nicht zum gleichen Ergebnis führen?

----------

## Max Steel

Kommt drauf an:

Was steht in der init Datei denn drin?

--> /etc/init.d/pcscd

Und in der zugehörigen conf-Datei?

--> /etc/conf.d/pcscd

(beide Dateien lassen sich am besten per wgetpaste auf einen (no)paste Dienst hochladen. Dann musst du hier nur 2 Links einfügen. emerge wgetpaste && wgetpaste /etc/init.d/pcscd && wgetpaste /etc/conf.d/pcscd)

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Bei mir war es bis eben gerade auch nicht anders (hatte früher aber auch mal funktioniert). Selbst MIT debug-Flag wurde mir keine allzu nützliche Information mitgeloggt.

Jedoch habe ich gesehen, dass pcscd in /dev/bus/usb nach dem Reader sucht und ihn auch findet. In dem Pfad habe ich dann bemerkt, dass alle devices dem User root und der Gruppe usb angehören.

Also fix ein

```
usermod -a -G usb pcscd
```

und nach einem Neustart von pcscd ging es plötzlich...

----------

## jonasstein

die /etc/init.d/pcscd  ist unverändert aus dem gentoo package und eine /etc/conf.d/pcscd existiert nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ist immer schwierig wenn nicht bekannt ist um welche Version es überhaupt geht.

Wurden eventuell die postinstall Messages übersehen?  *Messages for package sys-apps/pcsc-lite-1.8.6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

  (Auszug)

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Jonas,

endlich hab ich Dich hier entdeckt   :Wink: 

Solltest Du noch nicht wissen wie man diese Portage-Meldungen, wie von Josef auszugsweise gezeigt, nachträglich und vollständig wiederholt einsehen kann, dann schau doch mal z.B. hier: http://www.gentoofreunde.org/node/361

Sorry guys, war halt der erste den ich gefunden habe.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

